# OMG! im having an affair!



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i just realized that i am having an affair... 

this morning i was thinking about my behavior as of late, and i realized a few things...

im doing things with my affair partner that i never used to do for my wife... i write her love notes, i buy her things... i seek her affection...

i text her a lot. actually, now that i think about it, i am ALWAYS texting her. i have never done that with my wife. but here we are, constantly texting each other all day long. i guard my phone a lot because... well, the texts are pretty graphic. ok, i guess you could say its "sexting."

thinking about how much i think about her, i realize that i am definitely in the "fog". im stealing time away from home in order to be with her. she often meets me during lunch, and after work. i usually spend an hour or so with her before i even go home!

this girl is FAR more interesting than my wife was! and im ashamed to say, i treat her far better than i ever used to treat my wife... maybe thats why we get along so well?

we recently went on a date... it wasnt too long because i didnt want to be out to late, but we had the most amazing time. we went to a mirror maze and got lost a few times, then we played this lazer game where you have to crawl through these green lazers and try not to touch one, and press some buttons on the wall in sequence. i really enjoyed having fun with her... and i REALLY enjoyed watching her crawl through the lazers... especially from behind... 

later we played mini golf. she beat me pretty bad, but i didnt care, i was having so much fun! then we played some speed game where you have to run around hitting buttons. my wife could never do stuff like that, her fibromyalgia always prevented her from being able to run around and being active. 

so yeah, unusual absences from home, phone guarding, the "fog"...

it all started so innocently... just talking about our marriages... i complained about mine, she complained about hers. it was nice to finally have someone to listen. she thought so too... we both had the same problems!

im not sure how i am going to break it to my wife that i am having an affair with her. i hope she doesnt get too upset with me... 

...since my wife herself is the one i am having an affair with!


----------



## renee5555 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah this was a bizarre post. Thought it was fake until the last line. 

Nice



As'laDain said:


> i just realized that i am having an affair...
> 
> this morning i was thinking about my behavior as of late, and i realized a few things...
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Very, very clever. And congrats.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

For a minute, I thought that you were talking about your car!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this thread has been done before.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I think this thread has been done before.


probably, but i was feeling comical this morning. 

i was talking with my wife this morning and... yeah, we act like it lol.

when i realized this morning how much we text each other... i have never been one to get into "sexting". never thought i would find that the least bit interesting. 

its like we spend all day getting turned on for the night.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL -- as I was reading this I was making mental notes of all the things I was going to write back to you! hahaha 

Never thought I'd say this but -- ENJOY YOUR AFFAIR!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I was convinced this was a troll post...

Your wife sounds like a real bore, good luck with your mistress.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I think this thread has been done before.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey AD, reconnecting with the wife is awesome. I had a similar situation happen to us and we took our marriage to the next level. How long has it been since you two committed to reconnecting? Also, was it something specific that you did that helped you jump start it?

For us, it was me deciding to improve my diet and to exercise more. Lost a fair amount of weight which affected me in a number of other positive ways in addition to feeling physically better. Just curious to hear if it is a similar issue for you two.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

As'laDain said:


> she beat me pretty bad, but i didnt care, i was having so much fun!


Nice to here you found some Sado-masochism in your relationship. Did she kick you between the legs?


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

You start off pissing me off, then make me laugh. I applaud you, sir.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice! At first I was like this guy posted over 300 times just to troll. Then I thought maybe he is doing a suicide by mod bit. Very clever at the end.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

COguy said:


> I was convinced this was a troll post...












Troll.... *NOT!!* Lol...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Hey AD, reconnecting with the wife is awesome. I had a similar situation happen to us and we took our marriage to the next level. How long has it been since you two committed to reconnecting? Also, was it something specific that you did that helped you jump start it?
> 
> For us, it was me deciding to improve my diet and to exercise more. Lost a fair amount of weight which affected me in a number of other positive ways in addition to feeling physically better. Just curious to hear if it is a similar issue for you two.


for us, it was complete honesty and a willingness to meet each others needs... and we started focusing on sex.

she finally told me what turned her on, and now we have sex all the time because she is turned on all the time.



definitely wasn't me not being in shape... i work out every day.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

kipani said:


> You start off pissing me off, then make me laugh. I applaud you, sir.


mission accomplished


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OP:

yours is a 'turnaround' story, you mean? how bad was the relationship at its lowest? and all the two of you did was start having more sex??


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Booooooooo!!!!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lol.. It’s what I’ve been saying all along. When I started treating my wife as a girlfriend instead of a wife, the marriage improved considerably.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

nuclearnightmare said:


> OP:
> 
> yours is a 'turnaround' story, you mean? how bad was the relationship at its lowest? and all the two of you did was start having more sex??


well, i just asked my wife how our relationship was on a scale of one to ten, ten being the best possible, one being the worst.

she said it was at a two, i think it was at a three.

we hated each other. 

so far as the sex, it has really just made it easier to get through the arguments and such. since we both made it a habit of working on stuff years ago, we still do it.

the difference is that i do the things that turn her on while at the same time doing what i can to improve. that makes it easier for her to forgive me if i mess up.

the same goes for me. i cant stay mad at her when i see her doing everything she can to let me know she loves me. 

its like racer said, we basically started "dating" each other. i treat her like my girlfriend.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

This song's for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsj2wdFDmLk


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww, that was a fun post As'laDain. There is nothing like falling in love with your spouse again after you thought you'd lost it forever. In some ways it's like a whole new relationship, but at the same time almost _better_ for having come though that hard time and conquering it. You are both better for it, and you learn so much about yourself along the way. I'm so glad you both appreciate what you almost lost, and what you've gained. You'll work hard to keep it healthy because going back is not an option once you realize how _good_ marriage can be.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> i just realized that i am having an affair...
> 
> this morning i was thinking about my behavior as of late, and i realized a few things...
> 
> ...


I just have one question.

Is the affair sex really hotter than the married sex?

PS; I think it is!


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> I just have one question.
> 
> Is the affair sex really hotter than the married sex?
> 
> PS; I think it is!


ABSOLUTELY!!!!

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

My hubby and I did this for a few months....until life crashed into us lol. But after 3 very long years of intense talks and slogging through 15 years of resentments, it just happened. 

We had so many dates, sex was amazing, the fog was no joke. We were in deep. It was hot. Around this time, the site that shall not be named was being kicked around (for good reason) and we read all of it, "stole" their sex tips, and had a blast. 

Although I think we gained weight lol kinda reverse affair diet, we had an affair and gained 20 pounds. Boo!! 

But it was great. Ahhhhh....good times. It was just so nice to be normal again. This is how we should have been all along.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Awwww Asla that's just so GREAT! I mean to say you HATED each other and now you're in love again! Wish we could have more happy endings like this.

P.S.: if I were you I would check your car for a VAR, and your phone for a key logger. 

:rofl:


----------

